# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Season's greetings from New York!

## Cecile

Well, I have abandoned Moondog and am spending the holiday with my mum in upstate NY.  Last minute decision but she's recovering from a hip replacement (and doing wonderfully) and I thought it was a good opportunity to boss her around a little bit.   
Wishing you all a safe and happy festive season.   :Merrychristmas:  :Santajump:   :Fireworks:  :Fireworks:

----------


## chrisp

Hi Cecile, 
Have a great time in the States.  You never know, but you might even end up having a 'white Christmas'. 
All the best to you and your mum.  I hope her recovery continues to go well. 
Chris

----------


## justonething

Merry Christmas
A chance to drink some egg nog?

----------


## Bedford

> Wishing you all a safe and happy festive season.

    :What she said:   
And let's not forget our exercises!

----------

